# torque (eletrónica)



## davidvilla1984

*C*ampo eletr*ó*nica- electricidad

*¿*"tightening torque" está bien traducido como "par de apriete"?

*G*racias


----------



## Sidol

Tightening puede referirse a "tensado". Prueba a poner la frase completa.


----------



## davidvilla1984

no hay frase, es la caracteristica tecnica del producto, ya sabes, lenght 2 mm, width 3 mm, tightening torque...6-10 Nm


----------



## Sidol

Parece que se refiere a la "par de apriete" o "par de tensado".


----------



## Rwaskowitz

Tightening torque is not a characteristic of the component itself, it is an application requirement or specification and refers to the torque (twisting force) not tension (stretching force) required to properly use the component.


----------



## davidvilla1984

ok, then , par de apriete


----------



## pops91710

David,
Lo que me confundió desde el principio es el mensaje original que pusiste. El título lo dice _*electrónica / electricidad*_. Pero lo que parece estar pidiendo no es ni la electricidad ni electrónica. Es una cuestión mecánica pidiendo una definición de una especificación. 

Lo que nunca has dejado claro aún es lo que estamos hablando. En otras palabras, el contexto es muy escaso y es difícil obtener una imagen clara de qué es lo que estás buscando. Creo que Rwaskowitz te dio una muy buena respuesta. Parece que estás planteando algún dispositivo electrónico que sólo se puede aplicar/apretar a algo con un valor de par de no menos de 6 nm, ni más de 10 nm.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

pops91710 said:


> Lo que me confundió desde el principio es el mensaje original que pusiste. El título lo dice _*electrónica / electricidad*_. Pero lo que parece estar pidiendo no es ni la electricidad ni electrónica. Es una cuestión mecánica pidiendo una definición de una especificación.
> 
> Lo que nunca has dejado claro aún es lo que estamos hablando. En otras palabras, el contexto es muy escaso y es difícil obtener una imagen clara de qué es lo que estás buscando. Creo que Rwaskowitz te dio una muy buena respuesta. Parece que estás planteando algún dispositivo electrónico que sólo se puede aplicar/apretar a algo con un valor de par de no menos de 6 nm, ni más de 10 nm.



Sí, no había escuchado torque en electrónica.
De todos modos, dicho término ha sido ya discutido varias veces aquí.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momento_de_fuerza
Par motor, también, torque, simplemente, también, dependiendo del país.


----------



## davidvilla1984

dispositivo electrónico no se engloba dentro de la electrónica? Trabajo para una empresa de un pais musulmán de componentes electrónicos, eléctricos y automatización, y no se mucho del tema, así que tenéis que perdonar mi conocimiento en ese campo, pero creo que par de apriete es una buena traducción


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Fíjate que buscando un poquito encontré esto, que creo que concuerda con tu propuesta:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Par_de_apriete
Saludos.


----------



## davidvilla1984

si, si yo ya pongo en mi pregunta una traducción posible, pero como no soy inglés, y no se mucho de electrónica o electricidad, pues voy consultando las posibles dudas. además, no hay nada de malo en que todos aprendamos un poco con estas discusiones, me gusta este foro )

gracias a todos por las molestias, seguiré colgando preguntas hasta que acabe de traducir todo


----------



## pops91710

¡A su servico, señor!


----------

